# edmonton, anyone???



## pittysplace (Oct 29, 2008)

hey!!!!!!!!!! is anyone moving or has moved to the edmonton area it'd be cool to know someone other than my brother & his wife when we get there in the summer????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------

